# Cycling Plus Mag Wanted...



## BilboSmeggins (10 Aug 2009)

Hi all

Looking for a copy of Cycling Plus (April '09). I tried to order from them, but they have sold out. Anyone got a copy I could buy? I want it for the budget road bike review.

All the best, Andy


----------



## dodgy (10 Aug 2009)

I must have it somewhere, I'll have a look. If I can find it you can have it for free.


----------



## dodgy (11 Aug 2009)

I've found April 2009, but no mention of a budget road bike review in it, sure you've got the right issue? They do test 4 bikes in the £880 - £2599 (quite a spread!!) range.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (11 Aug 2009)

Hi all

Maybe it's April '08 . I only read about it in these forums a day or so ago. I shall have a trawl and see if I can rediscover the thread. 

I've been away from cycling for years, and, upon returning, there is just sooo much that I'm ignorant of. I popped into a local dealers recently and was recommended a "Specialized" bike. when I asked him what was "special" about it you should have seen the look I got!! He then pointed out the logo emblazened on the frame................. It was all Puch, Dawes and Raleigh back in my day, lol.

Anyway, I'll have another ferreting session.

All the best, Andy


----------



## HelenD123 (11 Aug 2009)

BilboSmeggins said:


> Hi all
> 
> *Maybe it's April '08* . I only read about it in these forums a day or so ago. I shall have a trawl and see if I can rediscover the thread.



No, it's definitely one of the recent editions. I'll have a look when I get home if I remember.


----------



## Will1985 (11 Aug 2009)

It's June 2009, pp46-60.


----------



## Landslide (11 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> It's *June *2009, pp46-60.



Probably in the shops in April then!


----------



## Will1985 (11 Aug 2009)

No doubt! I can't remember if September or October comes in the post next week.


----------



## HelenD123 (11 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> No doubt! I can't remember if September or October comes in the post next week.



Mine arrived yesterday. Can't remember which month is was though!


----------



## Landslide (11 Aug 2009)

I predict that next month we'll start seeing Olympic special edition bikes, the 2012 models...


----------



## BilboSmeggins (11 Aug 2009)

Haha. I've only been gone a few minutes to find out what's what and, upon my return, you've collectively beaten me to it. Yep, it is indeed the June issue. And it is also "sold out", on the C+ website.

So, if anyone hs a copy of the _June _'09 C+, then I would be most willing to buy it from them.

All the best, Andy


----------



## dodgy (11 Aug 2009)

I've got May 2009 here and that has the huge bike of the year test, 37 bikes in all.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (11 Aug 2009)

Sounds interesting. If you want to sell it then drop me a pm.

Cheers, Andy


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

dodgy said:


> I've got May 2009 here and that has the huge bike of the year test, 37 bikes in all.



that May09 review is brilliant. 40 pages of porn and it took 6 riders weeks to ride and review all the 37 bikes. luvvy jubbly

The June09 review is of Raliegh Airlite 200, Muddyfox Milano road, Dawes Giro 300 , Carrera Virtuoso and Claude Butler Elite


----------



## notthebuzzard (12 Aug 2009)

You'll be wanting this:

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/virtuoso-09-34691 

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/giro-300-09-34649 

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/milano-road-09-34648 

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/airlite-200-09-12197 

That should do the trick!


----------



## BilboSmeggins (12 Aug 2009)

Wow!! Thanks for that. I've just had a quick shufty. Seems though the Carrera is "doing the biz" for Halford's. I'm currently awaiting for my "Cycle2Work" application to be processed and, unfortunately, thanks to Royal Mail, are tied to Halfords, so may well grab a Carrera.

Cheers, much appreciated.


----------

